# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Mitglieder gesucht!

## 200mm

Hi! 

Würd gern 2011 n paar Rennen fahren und wollt fragen obs ich Oberösterreich (Salzburg) vielleicht auch n paar von 13 aufwärts gibt die auch noch "Anfänger" sind - also so ca. n jahr fahren...
Und 2011 auch mal an ein paar Rennen teilnehmen wollen! 
Vielleicht könnten wir dann sogar ein Team bilden.
Zu 2t wären wir schon - also wer ist dabei??  :Wink:

----------


## MountainMonster

Ich möchte auch das selbe. 
Bin anfanger auch, und möchte lernen wie alles geht mit downhill weil ich jetzt nur XC fahren, aber ich habe schon a 160mm fully gekauft. 
Ich bin in NÖ, aber ich habe ein Österreichskarte mit ÖBB, so kann irgendwo fahren kostenlos, und will mehr fahren in Österreich.

----------

